# App - To memorize the Fretboard



## CompleteThink (Jan 24, 2015)

I developed an Android app to help memorize the notes on the fretboard called "Fretboard Learn". It has a bunch of different game modes to practice on (identifying the highlighted note, finding note X, and finding all X notes on the neck). You can select what frets and strings to focus on, and even change up the tuning. It's up for free on the Google Play Store at the below link. 

Check it out and let me know what you think.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fretboard.game.android&hl=en

Now on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Think-Fretboard-Learn/dp/B00TMTQWU2


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice app! 

I've been using fretboard addict and your's is cleaner and more intuitive. The only thing that I would suggest is to shorten the fretboard. For me twelve frets is perfect and I find that with the 22 fret board, its harder to read the fretboard for some reason. Also, above the 12th fret everything starts to repeat, though I can see how some might prefer the longer board - perhaps only use the longer board when people select more than 12 frets? Also, I think if you went to a 12 fret setup you could make it even more readable by making the fret spacing proportionate?

Overall though, I quite like it.


----------



## CompleteThink (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words!

Great idea about changing the number of frets being shown. There's a lot of dead screen space if only the beginning frets are being selected. I'll try to put that into the next update.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks "cool", as you young folk say.

The only app I ever had was a sheet of paper with a hand drawn depiction of the fingerboard with the notes printed on it. Technology, 1972 style. Previous piano knowledge helped with the order of semitones and some triads to establish chord shapes. Made it myself, which is partly how apps in those days worked. 

You youngsters carry on.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## M_Schmitt (Jan 4, 2015)

I learned to play by ear. Nome of this googling a youtube to.see someone with an ear show you how. Really weeded out talented folk with a good work ethic to the craft. Not that its all bad. Just that rewarding feeling of figuring out what was really going on in a song is no longer there. The things i discovered trying to figure something out opened way more doors than having it shown to me. 

The app is a great idea and a great learning tool and things like this are beneficial. Once memorized and committed to muscle memory you dont need apps. And a good app shouldnt be a crutch that you need. Amd if people use yours properly it certainly wont be.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll check it out, it seems like a neat idea.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I downloaded a tried it, very clean app works well. Look forward to investing some time into it. Great job I recommend.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the idea. What I'd like to see with any app that represents the fingerboard is one that emulates the scale i.e. show the frets progressively getting closer as you move up the neck. I find it distracting when they're spread evenly.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> I like the idea. What I'd like to see with any app that represents the fingerboard is one that emulates the scale i.e. show the frets progressively getting closer as you move up the neck. I find it distracting when they're spread evenly.


I also find the spacing throws me off a bit. It feels like the E strings are so far apart that it makes me really have to think about something as simple as a G on the first string. It just didn't feel right.

Another thing I find messes me up is way that the open string and Nut are illustrated. Maybe having a big solid nut would help it be more recognizable and familiar feeling.

Another thought that I had is that I enjoy a challenge and having the option of doing something like "Guess as many notes in one minute as you can" with levels of difficulty and a scoreboard tied to other Google game users would really keep me continuing to use the app.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have that wall poster too? 



Mooh said:


> Looks "cool", as you young folk say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I just tried the updated app and I really like the improvements. Pretty good little tool to work on memorizing the fretboard.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Much better! I also like the new scorekeeping feature. It might be nice to be able to choose the number notes in each session - maybe a choice of, say, 10, 25, 50, or 100?


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Much better! I also like the new scorekeeping feature. It might be nice to be able to choose the number notes in each session - maybe a choice of, say, 10, 25, 50, or 100?


That's a great idea


----------



## CompleteThink (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks! That's a good one. I wasn't sure how long to make it go for when I implemented it. Going to make that a selectable option in the next update.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Do you have that wall poster too?


No wall poster. Well, not including those of Gordie Howe, Dave Keon, and Linda Ronstadt.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Will you be doing it for iphone/ipads as well?


----------



## CompleteThink (Jan 24, 2015)

Received a bunch of requests for an iOS version. I'm thinking of working on that next, but it may take some time. I'll post an update when it's available. If you have a Amazon device it just got added to their store (see link in first post). Right now my focus has been on android - trying to make it the best it can be (adding features, fixing bugs). The latest update adds sound for guitar and bass. Now you can do some ear training as you play.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd hit like on your last post but with this stupid TapaTalk app I can't figure out how to do that. It's a great idea adding the tones for ear training.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

Thank you! Great app!!


----------

